# Cost of propane tanks



## East Cape Bob

I am nearing completion of my home in Los Barriles, BCS and will be installing a propane tank for household use.
I would like to hear from anyone that could tell me how much I should expect to pay for a above ground 500 or 1,000 gal propane tank. Also, would I get a better deal in La Paz or San Jose del Cabo?

Thanks


----------



## dongringo

Wow, that`s industrial size! I think you meant to say liters. I recently priced 500 liters at 6100 and 1000 liters at 7500 pesos in Veracruz. Prices are probably similar in Baja.


----------



## RVGRINGO

A typical home has a 300 Liter propane tank. Ours lasts three months and the bulk truck always comes within two hours of being called.


----------



## conklinwh

We also have 300 liter tank. We use for cooking, water heater, gas dryer and 3 sets of gas logs. In December-March when we are colder, goes about 30 days and then 2+months the rest of the year. Really depends on how many devices you will be using but surprised if you would want more than 3-500 liter tank.


----------



## La Paz

East Cape Bob said:


> I am nearing completion of my home in Los Barriles, BCS and will be installing a propane tank for household use.
> I would like to hear from anyone that could tell me how much I should expect to pay for a above ground 500 or 1,000 gal propane tank. Also, would I get a better deal in La Paz or San Jose del Cabo?
> 
> Thanks


Partial answer with older information....I would think that you'd get better pricing in La Paz (try Kuroda San on Revolucion y 5th of May or PlumyBano on 16th of September). It's been a few years since I bought my last 500 liter stationary LP tank, so I don't have current pricing, but I paid $4,400 pesos in 2004 & slightly higher in 2008.

I'm approximately 10 miles outside of town & I like the convenience of not having to refill my tank all the time....I have gas stove, water heater, dryer & direct connection to BBQ & I only need to call for gas every 10-12 months....yes, I'm fairly conservative in my LP usage.:nod: The small tank exchange delivery trucks do cruise through my area occasionally, but the larger trucks required to fill stationary tanks only come out to my area by request, I'd imagine LB would be similar. Cost to fill 500 liter tank is approx. $2,000 - $2,225 pesos.


----------

